# Songs from your teen years...



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok Shan, this one's for you....

This one takes me back to being 16 and asking girls to go to the school dance. When I hear this I can clearly remember the awkwardness and excitement of those times.

[YOUTUBE]DfIcZtjAch8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

And then there was when I was feeling like a little rocker. I thought I was doing something bad by being into Def Leppard. Lol.

[YOUTUBE]748IjOdrjwg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks! I stink at loading videos....

How about some Dirty Dancing???


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]jgHpp0-07ww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Love, love, love it!!!!!!:bow:

If you really want to keep me happy, you might throw in something from the Scorpions!!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> Thanks! I stink at loading videos....
> 
> How about some Dirty Dancing???


that was filmed in my backyard.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]4Af8fiGXWTo[/youtube]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, this is officially my favorite music thread of all time!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

one of my all time favorites.......come on shan lets sway back and forth

[youtube]3SluRyO4EA4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

A little Cheap Trick would be nice, err, I mean cool.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Since nonna u got a victrolia I guess I wont mention those from my teen years.

That was the time when a guy had to come up with reason, to ask a girl out. He hgad to wonder why she would go out with him when there were so many others he deemed better. He tried to put that outa his mind, but it was always there. Everytime he walked down the hall, he sall them. He had to wonder if he knew what takeing a girl onna date actually consisted of, AND if he was actually ready for that step forward. He had to wonder what a date might cost, cause he KNEW without a doubt that girls dont pay. Guys pay (both ways) lol. IF he had a car, he had to wonder if it was good enough, IF it wasnt, he had to wonder if it would get him to and from the date without breaking down. He had to wonder how mean her dad actually was IF he showed up, bringing her home late. He had to wonder what clothes she might like to see him in. IF it wasnt a school function, he had to wonder where would be a nice, and unusual place to take her to that would impress her.

All a girl had to do, was say yes or sorry, and then go and tell her friends for a laugh and a giggle.
Anything else she THOUGHT she had to do was wrong, and not needed or necessary.

Course, this was back in 63


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Elk, if you are going to post that song then you HAVE to post Love Bites!!!


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

shanzone2001 said:


> Love, love, love it!!!!!!:bow:
> 
> If you really want to keep me happy, you might throw in something from the Scorpions!!!!


Okay, you're kinda freaking me out now. My first concert. I was 13 or so, and terrified of the "metalheads." LOL. We always thought they were wearing leather with spikes so they could beat us up better, or something. Hahahaha. I still have my ticket stub.

[YOUTUBE]6yP1tcy9a10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

here ya go shan...as requested

[youtube]-YNUu7w-WpU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Now this is a music thread I can do!

[YOUTUBE]x4E2nFXaeMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I agree, Terri!!!

Matt, I never went to any rock concerts...only country like Hank Jr., Alabama and George Strait. I wish I had though!


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Hahahaha. Terri, that's what I was gonna post next! I remember having a yellow "sports" walkman and blasting "Shout at the Devil" while riding the bus. I thought I was gonna get in so much trouble at youth group if they found out. Lol.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> Elk, if you are going to post that song then you HAVE to post Love Bites!!!


[youtube]UPU9az11si0[/youtube]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:grit:

Love Bites.

:grit:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]sHQ_aTjXObs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

NW Rancher said:


> I thought I was gonna get in so much trouble at youth group if they found out. Lol.


That is why I never went to any rock concerts....my parents figured country ones were safe...ha!!!! Boy, did they underestimate the hormones of drunk cowboys!


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]JHYIGy1dyd8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

[YOUTUBE]tvBa6ZXwHMc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZE2Bm6KBQKw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]FsnKaLC4eho[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]LqB9lhHqmsE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VHvdmzoiayQ[/YOUTUBE]

:donut:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I got in trouble for playing ACDC's Big Balls at lunch time when I was in school. I should post it in honor of what recently happened in the other thread.:heh:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Terri in WV said:


> I got in trouble for playing ACDC's Big Balls at lunch time when I was in school. I should post it in honor of what recently happened in the other thread.:heh:



Hahaha!!! Someone has to post You Shook Me All Night Long!!!!


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

How about, Guns & Roses- "Anything Goes" Please.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Glazed, darlin'.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

A classic!

[YOUTUBE]gv3AvFCYOIY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

crank it yal....glad i am not in the garden...i would steam roll a few things...lol

[youtube]fxahpTtwB9I&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

elkhound said:


> crank it yal....glad i am not in the garden...i would steam roll a few things...lol


Because that song is flippin awesome!!!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

netexan said:


> How about, Guns & Roses- "Anything Goes" Please.


Here ya go!

[YOUTUBE]FDZMVj-AV5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yall watch out for fowler..you know shes going to come running out of her class room with scissors in her hand. and one of will get poked with them...lol

[youtube]SSR6ZzjDZ94&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]FsnKaLC4eho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Elk, I have Boston in my car CD player right now!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]aCr2APDza_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]eyhMgXmR3w4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]qF2OP_gFsz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Um, Terr, my sweet, a humble bow and curtsy to YOU ... I love that song, but knew I better not post it ... don't feel like getting in trouble today ... not too big trouble, anyway ... not anything goes well here.

:donut:


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like we'll be passin' the 'shine around here again pretty quick.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope I haven't caused another poo storm by wanting to hear anything goes. If so the mods can take it out on me, I asked for it and will bear the responsibility for any punishment incurred.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]u3K1vBlFCaY[/youtube]


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Um, Terr, my sweet, a humble bow and curtsy to YOU ... I love that song, but knew I better not post it ... don't feel like getting in trouble today ... not too big trouble, anyway ... not anything goes well here.
> 
> :donut:


Ummmm, I'm confused and missing something. What's wrong with Walsh?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]Ct8V4nF9oOI[/youtube]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Thank you for reminding me of that song, netexan ... I got that CD blaring right now ... my way, your way.

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Terri in WV said:


> Ummmm, I'm confused and missing something. What's wrong with Walsh?


Nothing ... I LOVE WALSH!!! and you didn't miss anything honey ... my attempt at mis-humor went real real flat!!!

:donut:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

This is for a special friend...eep:

Can someone fix it for me pretty please....I am so lame and can't do it!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crreiOPB_UQ]scorpions - Tease Me Please Me - Crazy World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]IxuThNgl3YA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]NshQKDfFPlw[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]crreiOPB_UQ[/youtube]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks, Elk for posting the Scorpions song as well as Hank Jr and Alabama! 

I can't help but be a little bit country and a little bit rock and roll!!!!!rincess:


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Glazed, You're welcome. I've been thinkin' 'bout, thinkin' about... that song all afternoon.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]P0sAv1I1qxs&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

netexan said:


> Glazed, You're welcome. I've been thinkin', thinkin' about... that song all afternoon.



Get a room for crying out loud!!!:buds:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]7vkHPXuxM-c&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]n1BtExxkP0M[/youtube]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

netexan said:


> Glazed, You're welcome. I've been thinkin' 'bout, thinkin' about... that song all afternoon.


And, now, I'll be humming ... and thinkin' about, thinkin' about ... that song all evening.

:donut:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hahaha! Good one, Elk! Country State of Mind is my current ringtone on my cell phone!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Actually I should end that with a blushy face ... not from embarrassment, but from heat ... goodness gracious .. it sure is hot.

:donut:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]djV11Xbc914[/youtube]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

glazed said:


> goodness gracious .. it sure is hot.
> 
> :donut:


You *are* hot, Glazed! Love ya!:buds:


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

It is late june in Tejas.
If Anything Goes was risky, then The Notorious Cherrybombs, It's Hard To Kiss The Lips At Night- probably would be too much to ask for.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]Vppbdf-qtGU[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]tkeLAqIjp-E[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]SYyvTWTeY8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Okay, so that made me laugh out loud for real ... hmm, yessir, that would be notoriously too risky ... love it.

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:kiss:

I love you, too, Shannon.

:kiss:


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought it might be, I just feel bad because I haven't earned a scolding yet. Like some of y'all. wink


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]RchC6cNUAfE[/youtube]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Why don't you rub my face in it ... meanie.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WooHoo!!!!

* I'm hard to handle!!!!!!!*


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I love that song, Shan ... Mama Crow sure does.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Why did you censor yourself? There is nothing wrong with those lyrics ... or is there!?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I think it is o'so ironic that we all participate on a board that abhors the gradual systematic removal of our liberties, our voices ... the excessive regulations, and rules, forced upon us to behave properly in this era we live in ... the micro-management ... yes, a renegade group that bucks the politically-correct system in many, many ways ... how we live, how we eat, how we think ... yes, o'so ironic.

:donut:

But, as usual, I digress.

:donut:


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Joan Jett - Crimson and Clover. That should be acceptable.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]mNqZjlS-kK8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]rR45JW9buOo&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I LOVED LOVED LOVED THAT SONG ... oh wow ...

[YOUTUBE]xTfHhNg1iII[/YOUTUBE]

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:lonergr:

Am I cruisin' for a bruisin' yet ... is it time for katy to bar the door?

:lonergr:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

glaze..i think you look like joan jett.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]mBQilgFFoR0[/youtube]


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Bar the dang door. No bruises though, so keep on cruisin'.
I was thinkin' the same thing elkhound.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Really? Joan Jett is dangerously gorgeous!! Wow. 

I love Annie's Song ... thank you so much for posting that ... it's so loving, so peaceful ... I needed to be brought down a notch, or two.

:donut:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am realizing that asking Matt to start this thread may have been a mistake....as I sit here in my chair bored to death (doctor has me on bed rest) I am listening to songs that make me want to drink and dance....and then some are making me feel seriously romantic.

However, I can do nothing I tell you...NOTHING! This sucks!!!:sob:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Really? Joan Jett is dangerously gorgeous!! Wow.
> 
> ...


yep said before.......first time i seen ya picture i thought you looked like her.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

netexan said:


> Bar the dang door. No bruises though, so keep on cruisin'.
> I was thinkin' the same thing elkhound.



Okay, Okay, Okay ... I will be good ... placing myself into time-out now.


You too?

Goodness.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Darn the bad luck, Shan.
How about Fleetwood Mac- You make Loving Fun
Man my little pea-pickin' brain is acheing thinking this hard.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]PdT9sPP4e3c&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Me too?
Forget about it, bar the door and let's kick up our heels a bit.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

little my ............ wait ....... i cant say that ....

Nevermmind.

proceed.

Back to the time-out chair.

:awh:


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

[youtube]SpZ9gEKBoYI[/youtube]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]geHLdg_VNww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I was always afraid of Iron Maiden...still kind-of am!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]gbxfe7DMxVo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Got G&R blaring now, Think About You.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh, and Black Sabbath scared me as well. Jeez, Wolf...you have a dark side to you I see!!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

With Dio...My first Concert


[YOUTUBE]4EL67mjv1nM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry Shan, I know you used to dance up a storm to this one. 

[youtube]_D3udbawA1Q[/youtube]


----------



## NW Rancher (Mar 8, 2008)

Dang, I forgot how awesome that Yaz album is.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> Oh, and Black Sabbath scared me as well. Jeez, Wolf...you have a dark side to you I see!!!


All a matter of interpretation..I'm not dark at all, you should know that!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> All a matter of interpretation..I'm not dark at all, you should know that!


No, just teasing you. You are certainly not dark.

I was just a good girl in private school in the early 80's and those groups were Satan's music. I can't get that out of my head!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]waBb-UM5m4g[/YOUTUBE]

I wasn't a teen when this one was released ............... but I remember Metallica when noone knew who in the world Metallica was.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

How about DIO's Like a Rainbow


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I had an older Brother, so while others were listening to John Denver, I was listening to Uriah Heep, Zepplin, Crosby, Stills, Nash and the like. 

[YOUTUBE]HWO_AIh8drk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Great tune Glazed


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Always One Of My Favorites

[YOUTUBE]LmSt1oEIshE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]YsTK2LHZKPQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]BQPBk0RD8d0[/youtube]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]nAIk6yP-1cQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

cant look back without these guys

[youtube]BBMriOspUvA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

You're No Different Than Me ... Faeries Wear Boots .... I Am Iron Man

[YOUTUBE]45bopsUUzk8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]K8m4V_cdOSo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0l_RLH7QYLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]N6iKe73N3JM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Fairies Wear Boots..thats a classic I havent heard in a while


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Fairies Wear Boots..thats a classic I havent heard in a while


You are pushing me out of your pea pod...I have no clue what you are taking about! Spirit?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

What about Sanctuary?


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

RJD - The best voice in metal. Thanks wolf!!!!!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

For some of you who partake of the herb...
[YOUTUBE]T5jBG9lki7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

One more from Dio

[YOUTUBE]VZ-TyuOKP50[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> You are pushing me out of your pea pod...I have no clue what you are taking about! Spirit?


It's OK..it's just you have led a sheltered valley girl life..lol eep:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]lAdRCUsqg-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe Marcy Playground- Sex and Candy


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Going back into time-out


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> It's OK..it's just you have led a sheltered valley girl life..lol eep:


Yes, it has been my curse. Men always prefer the "good" girl...I just can't help it that I am one!!! Bwahahahaha!!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

netexan said:


> Maybe Marcy Playground- Sex and Candy


While you were a teen?


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Perhaps Bob Seger- Like A Rock, to mellow things a bit.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]k6rDWqjnW7w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> While you were a teen?


Well, wolf, it surely was a dream ... it's a good song.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Yes it was a good song

[YOUTUBE]-KT-r2vHeMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Wolf, though no I don't think I was teen.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Since we are moving right along
[YOUTUBE]Sfg6-4mBs6Y&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Now we are moving into the weird music zone......


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for the brain cramp, back to teenage songs- Lita Ford, Kiss Me Deadly.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Here's my favorite of Ozzy's

[YOUTUBE]cllWU6oxB2g[/YOUTUBE]


All you guys that are have trouble putting up videos, if I can learn from JL, so can you!

All you have to do is hit the share button on the video, copy, come over here and paste. Then delete everything from in front of the slash, including the slash that comes after youtu.be/. Then highlight what's left and hit the blue ? box(wrap youtube) that's in the upper corner of the reply area. Then submit.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

A request

[YOUTUBE]OYJgOt0RQfQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jQ_ExkfcBao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Had to make sure folks didn't think these were your songs, huh Wolf??? hahahaha

Thanks...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Terri in WV said:


> All you guys that are have trouble putting up videos, if I can learn from JL, *so can you!* ]
> 
> Not really, I am pretty special....


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Anyone else and I would have said oh, no......lol


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]xOtxdeyI024[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

shanzone2001 said:


> Terri in WV said:
> 
> 
> > All you guys that are have trouble putting up videos, if I can learn from JL, *so can you!* ]
> ...


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Anyone else and I would have said oh, no......lol


Hmmmm, does that mean you don't like my pod anymore??? My "Valley Girl" music scaring you?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]BNyRU0fKHAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Ohhellyes

[YOUTUBE]9A7K-CwKA0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

shanzone2001 said:


> Terri in WV said:
> 
> 
> > All you guys that are have trouble putting up videos, if I can learn from JL, *so can you!* ]
> ...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]ZUatnbaNfEo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]bMuDtfxAIKk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3Al9blQOhNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

glazed said:


> Ohhellyes
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9A7K-CwKA0[/YOUTUBE]


Well what is it?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]6vQpW9XRiyM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

glazed said:


> Ohhellyes
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-9A7K-CwKA0[/YOUTUBE]





WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Well what is it?


Samantha Fox ... touch me


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]xRQnJyP77tY&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Dang now, Rocket Queen is playing on the Ipod. Gonna be a long night in ETX


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

And this is the one I love to sing-my-heart-out on ... LOUD.

[YOUTUBE]OBwS66EBUcY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]bg92QpjRcJk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

My favorite part:

_Up where the mountains meet the heavens above ...
out where the lightning splits the sea ...
I could swear there is someone, somewhere, watching me.

Through the wind, and the chill, and the rain ...
and the storm, and the flood ... 
I can feel his approach like a fire in my blood._

:donut:


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Music was not yet invented when I was a "Teen". But then neither was dirt.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Alrighty then since we're of the same age group, I'm assuming, well I know Glazed and I are; within 2 months. What up here, no - poison, bon jovi, white snake, Skid Row, or dare I say it Cyndi Lauper, forgive me rock Gods.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

The white snake songs I want to post will get me in further trouble ... in more ways than one.

Skid Row ... I remember you.

Wait ... I can play a couple .... brb


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

[YOUTUBE]tUnj-04dpl0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Slippery When Wet Tour !

[YOUTUBE]lDK9QqIzhwk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

this is my favorite, actually ... 

[YOUTUBE]FMOkKf35eb0[/YOUTUBE]

:donut:

[YOUTUBE]c3CyNxojcug[/YOUTUBE]

:donut:

A couple of months, huh? so who's older.

:donut:


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Sourdough said:


> Music was not yet invented when I was a "Teen". But then neither was dirt.


I'll call bs on that

[YOUTUBE]W5D07c0dJuQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm pushing 50...Gauud I'm glad to have grown up with the music I did.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

I think that we might have gotten so carried away that we hijacked this thread of NWrancher's for Shan. 
Sorry Shan.
Metallica's version of "Turn The Page" is better than Bob Seger's though Metallica's was after my teen years also.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]_88L-CU7PD4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]1XHcPYorSJw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XcATvu5f9vE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

netexan said:


> Metallica's version of "Turn The Page" is better than Bob Seger's


Bite your tongue...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

I don't listen to country music much ... I know the classics ... I sing Patsy Cline whenever there is a special event commemorating her ... and have since I was 16 years old ... at my age, I am kinda like a "celebrity" now ... the city may bring the stage play "Always, Patsy Cline" for me ... anyway ... my point is: 

I am more of a metal-head ... if I am not listening to classical music, you will find Godsmack and Metallica coming out my music-maker.

:donut:


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

True story Terri. That and G&R's version of Clapton's Take this badge from me, can't remember the name of the song; the only re-makes IMHO that are better than the originals.

You are Glazed, You craddle robber!


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Patsy? Really? intrigued.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Me? Cradle-robber? You mean I've already stolen you? Intrigued, indeed.

:donut:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

That would be Bob Dylan's Knocking on Heaven's Door ... from my all-time favorite soundtrack in the world ... posted it on some traveling thread here somewhere ... Pat Garrett & Billy the Kid 

[YOUTUBE]hFxwq33rVAs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Now it's time to lock the doors.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

That's the one. Is that Slim Pickins in the video?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

shoot, i don't know .. let me go grab the movie real quick and look.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

yes, it is.

...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:stars:

Are you flirting with me, Mr NE Texan?

:stars:


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, now I'm showing my age. I remember Slim Pickins. Could have sworn that was a Clapton song, my fault. Told ya my brains bein' smoked tryin' to think back that far.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I'm a hopeless flirt. I can't help myself, pretty women and music just do this to me. I guess I need the time-out chair.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

you can have it when I get through with it ... i've placed myself back into it.

:donut:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

And yes, the original is the best

[YOUTUBE]t7vPjic5sRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Dadgum it, how about the dunce cap?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

The first Simple Man..


[YOUTUBE]SuSuRk5DMJU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Hold on I just got an add from a girl 2.8 miles away. HAHAHA There aren't 4 houses within 2.8 miles from here and I know every one of those folks. Shucks I thought I was flirt.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

David Allen Coe - If That Ain't Country.
After the add on my screen I can't resist putting it out there.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Remember when he was John Cougar?
[youtube]h04CH9YZcpI[/youtube]


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdL6W15W7rs&feature=related]Wild Fire - Michael Martin Murphey - YouTube[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THW-5OUTSt8&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]cEnJDaqT3-0[/youtube]

[youtube]lAD6Obi7Cag[/youtube]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

When I usta go out, and they played RPs Addicted to Love, Wed change the words to Addicted to Nickie D. Even somma the girls sang it that way.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Top ones a great song JL


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

[youtube]fKhiPgCKiN8[/youtube]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

[youtube]ztYl3nmq3uM[/youtube]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey TI. Would you go put Dr Dick onna the proboard side. Id like to hear it again.


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Blondie- Call Me


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

FarmBoyBill said:


> When I usta go out, and they played RPs Addicted to Love, Wed change the words to Addicted to Nickie D. Even somma the girls sang it that way.


I can't say what used to be sang when this song played, not unless I want to get banned permanently!

[YOUTUBE]sYYAv-QW38Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

nothin wrong with ride the pony..lol


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I loved Prince
[YOUTUBE]RigjhCEHvXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

So did Prince..LOL!


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Nobody's brought up MotorHead Yet.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

LOL! It was more shouted than sung, at least at the parties I was at! lol



Terri in WV said:


> I can't say what used to be sang when this song played, not unless I want to get banned permanently!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]sYYAv-QW38Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I had thought of them

[YOUTUBE]1iwC2QljLn4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]qKJBB2RbKlU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

or chicago. or madonna. or genesis. or foreigner. or ratt. 

:donut:


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

(late teens, ok?? lol)

[youtube]Rbm6GXllBiw[/youtube]

[youtube]1w7OgIMMRc4[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]w-NshzYK9y0[/youtube]


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

[youtube]y6QBaZHltJw[/youtube]


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Just put Sweet child, on repeat or whatever its called, loop maybe.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]BrzzR-3PPqw[/youtube]

[youtube]XGXVjcleNog[/youtube]


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]BPwZaQfoIbU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Kf6va5DyX4Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]p3j2NYZ8FKs[/youtube]


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]0u8teXR8VE4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]KW2J_UZ8lQU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]U4HPdWYwgyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]4N1iwQxiHrs[/youtube]


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]RXLHUThBib8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]BJ7NVjZ-Eyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]a5N7RNQUKts[/youtube]


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to the Jungle is my theme song, I have it on my phone too.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]nvlTJrNJ5lA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]S_wzi-kTVOI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]g8D4AsLzlM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

netexan said:


> Welcome to the Jungle is my theme song, I have it on my phone too.



AC/DC Back in Black is mine and it's my ringtone


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

[YOUTUBE]a1sf2CzEq0w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Ive been waiting for a girl like yoiu is great song. Long with Eileen

But for dancing, I usta go crazy when theyed play Call me.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:runforhills:

It get's worse here every day.

:runforhills:


----------



## xaguar_69 (Feb 8, 2006)

What an awesome thread idea. Whodathunk so many fellow metal heads and such close ages?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]0j82al7MjtQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah, how about 'muskrat love?' (yuk)


someone download 'barroom blitz' (I was too young to be in one, but loved the song)


also 'live and let die' I think by Paul McCartney & wings

cant think of anything else from teen years. Now, in my 20s can think of lots that I still remember fondly . . .


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I actually remember that song from when I was a kid!

[youtube]xBYV_7a0FQs[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]JK2hKzZss5Y[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

heres something bring back memories of being real young.in the early 70's i use to sneal up at late night so i could watch this program.i remember how much i liked the way they all dressed and them girls could sure wiggle.i remember seeing michael jackson on here for the first time.then they would do the line dance thing featureing each dancer.......even as a kid i liked different music,cultures etc and so much more.

[youtube]nFRy4f73HTg[/youtube]

this makes me wanna move and wiggle even if its a ugly awkward site..lol
[youtube]yaNMQg2nYT4&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

p.s. no wonder i am so twisted captain kangaroo in the morning and soul train in the wee hours of the night...lol


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]gFC8sDTXlng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

netexan said:


> David Allen Coe - If That Ain't Country.
> After the add on my screen I can't resist putting it out there.


Now that is a good one....but best not to post it!!!eep:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am surprised nobody has posted any Madonna....I might have to dig up some pics of me dressed in her fashion!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]qfBEkoUNb7A&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]i5pUOVC50Y8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]4qkoZQRbl3s&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

yall know when we are posting music i feel like i am 12 years old all over again.use to love walking the isle thumbing through the records at the local store.popping them records on the turn table and hearing that needle sqwak for a second......lord i have had a good life...thank you and please grant me more...please.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I dare ya!



shanzone2001 said:


> I am surprised nobody has posted any Madonna....I might have to dig up some pics of me dressed in her fashion!!!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]s__rX_WL100[/youtube]


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

[YOUTUBE]VMnjF1O4eH0[/YOUTUBE]

Miss you Freddie!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

shanzone2001 said:


> I am surprised nobody has posted any Madonna....I might have to dig up some pics of me dressed in her fashion!!!


i double dog dare you !!!!!!


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Whenever that Madonna song came on I'd change the channel so fast lol. Grated my nerves like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

makes ya body just want to move......


[YOUTUBE]rrBx6mAWYPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

You have been dared and double dog dared, you HAVE to now!! Opps, missing "Big Bang" gotta go! lol



shanzone2001 said:


> I am surprised nobody has posted any Madonna....I might have to dig up some pics of me dressed in her fashion!!!


[youtube]mrMLMV6E4CM[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]2xJWQPdG7jE&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

[YOUTUBE]tPBDMihPRJA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eE0ldxVoO_s&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Need to copy and paste the youtube website between the img things you can grab from the upper right then delete up to and including the = sign between the img bars


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

We must all be around the same age here. LOL
Ok, who remembers this one?
[youtube]El6iQ2_dvlc[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]vSME53nL8tg[/youtube]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]jPDh0F67YsA[/youtube]


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Looks like we should be doing an age roll call and while we're at it, might as well post a song from when you were 18.

I'm 48

[YOUTUBE]DagIivbPlCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

18?? Hmm, posted several I guess, here's another. (I'm 43)

[youtube]GlRQjzltaMQ[/youtube]


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

52. I was country when country wasn't cool. I never really got into rock till the early 90s when some boys and I had a band. I love all types of music. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4WUlNSx_Wk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

JohnnyLee said:


> [youtube]vSME53nL8tg[/youtube]


What a great song! I am 41 (at least for a few more days!) =(


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

1978 I was 18 and in love love love. My God, where did the time go? 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgK6dBefpu8&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/ame]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Country was good in '86 also!

[youtube]VXjYB9tt7yQ[/youtube]

[youtube]7s9q4An6rMA[/youtube]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Haha! We said something other than bones!!!!


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

[youtube]E8BMXRJUXQs[/youtube]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Keep up the 80's country, JL!!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

46 here.....dang


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

for an unborn Emmy...........another Emmy singing to you

[youtube]W8Mij9WFVi0[/youtube]


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Awwwwww! How sweet! She likes it....either that or I just have gas!!!

Haha! I kill myself sometimes!!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that Emmy will be one of the angles singing when I get there


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

I was never much of a Queen fan, but this tribute has some of my heroes.

[ame=http://youtu.be/2QwUp_MDHU4]Queen - 'Stone Cold Crazy' (Freddie Mercury Tribute Concert) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

And if you've been a Metallica Fan, but have slowed a tad, you can't beat the Apocalypitca covers. Who knew four cellos and a drummer could make great metal music?

[ame=http://youtu.be/rjXFRSuSnh4]Apocalyptica - Nothing else matters - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/F0A3iQY70Ug]Apocalyptica "Fight Fire with Fire" [Life Burns Tour] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

Don't forget Journey's Any Way You Want It, set in it's best setting: Caddyshack!!!

[ame=http://youtu.be/W3A9rLoz_0o]Caddyshack clip - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

:donut:

Yes on the Apocalypitca.

I also love Metallica's S&M ... symphony and metal (S&M) ... with the San Francisco Orchestra ... OMGoodness, yes.

:donut:


----------



## DenMacII (Aug 16, 2008)

And to be clear that I have a Country side to me as well, How about Brooks and Dunn's My Maria?

[ame=http://youtu.be/fZSiBj4vCiY]Brooks & Dunn - My Maria - YouTube[/ame]

Or George Strait's Amarillo By Morning?

[ame=http://youtu.be/_KrrsLZaY9s]George Strait - Amarillo By Morning - YouTube[/ame]


Or Asleep at the Wheel's cover of Big Balls In Cow Town?

[ame=http://youtu.be/w4HD_rsKMR4]Big Ball's In Cowtown---Asleep At The Wheel - YouTube[/ame]

Oh, wait...that might be taken the wrong way...


----------



## kacey (Dec 8, 2011)

John Denver Too RIP............


shanzone2001 said:


> Elk, I have Boston in my car CD player right now!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Definately before my teen years since it was written in 1898, still it was the first song that I heard that impacted me. And it was probably before my teens? I've never been much to listen to music.

Wish I could imbed the video. Just havn't delved into that much. A link to it anyways.... Don Edwards and littlejoe the wrangler.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPLXOf_fMtg]Don Edwards at the National Cowboy Poetry Gathering Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

littlejoe said:


> Definately before my teen years since it was written in 1898, still it was the first song that I heard that impacted me.
> Don Edwards and littlejoe the wrangler.


littlejoe, sure hope you ain't ridin' one called "Old Blue Rocket", which could be maybe, a blue roan I assume. The worst I ever got it was from a strawberry roan named Belle. Probably don't matter the color, a wreck always hurts. But to me, either roan is like a calico cat, just somethin' about them, makes me wonder sometime.

The song actually starts at about the 2 min. mark, one of the best poems, stories, of this genre set to music. Thanks for posting it. 

[YOUTUBE]lPLXOf_fMtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

This one doesn't fit in with the thread title, but it is appropriate for those who know.

[YOUTUBE]XFkzRNyygfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> This one doesn't fit in with the thread title, but it is appropriate for those who know.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XFkzRNyygfk[/YOUTUBE]


Don't matter if it fits with the title! The early 90's had some really good music!

Man, if I could go back to 1990 (turned 22 that year! lol um, 22 years ago?? LOL!) knowing what I know now? MAN!


----------

